# go-cat



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

when we got charlie the breeder told me he was on go-cat dried food,, 
is this ok for him or should he be on somthing diffrent?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of food is it on? The two kinds of Go cat food I looked at, one (Natural Chicken, Fruit, & Vegetable) has 20% fat, which is a bit high, unless Charlie's still a baby. Once he got a bit older, though, you'd have to switch to something that has less than 15% fat. The 32% protein is okay, though. But the other kind (Natural Grain Free Chicken, Turkey & Duck), has 50% protein, which is way too high for a hedgie.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

theres only 10% fat init


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright. As long as the protein content is between 28-32% then, it should be fine.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, and it should have a meat or meat meal in the first five ingredients. You don't want to have corn or some other filler as one of the first few ingredients.


----------



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

hiya,,yes it has meat as its secong ingrediant,, thank you,, i think the go-cat willbe fine for charlie,,,cheers


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

oh no!
i bought the chicken, turkey, and duck one, with 22 % crude fat and 50% crude protein, thinking the higher the protein , the better it is.
oh my 
can i mix it with my friskies, ?
i can't seem to find any of the ones on the list, and i'm a year short to get a credit card.
so should i mix it with their regular food, i just changed it because the dye in the friskies turns their poop red. its frightening.
or should i just leave it all together and give it to my cat?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you'd better leave it altogether...only eating it for a short while might not hurt his kidneys much, but I think it's better to be safe than sorry. You really couldn't find any of of the foods on the list at all? It seems like at least one pet store around you should have at least one of them.... The Friskies really isn't good for hedgies. The first two ingredients are corn ingredients, and third is chicken by-product meal, which is just the feathers and beak and all the trash parts of the bird. Corn is just fillers, it doesn't give the hedgie any nutrients, since they can't digest it well or at all. Maybe you could try getting the Go-Cat food that foxyminxx has?


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Chicken Soup for the cat lovers soul is a popular one used by hedgehog owners and I did a quick search and found 3 stores in Halifax that carry it and about 11 stores within 10 miles of Halifax that do. www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com has them in the store search. Plus if you google the food names you want to try you should be able to find their web site which will tell you where you can buy them.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sure you've got it all figured out by now but Global Pet Foods http://www.globalpetfoods.ca/home/home.htm is a really great pet food store for high quality food. It's just off Main Street in Dartmouth where Sobey's use to be. They're really great people. They also have sample bags of almost any food that you can get for free to makes sure your hedgie likes the food before you buy a big bag.


----------

